# Wait listed / Hold



## Freeman0470 (Jun 28, 2015)

Ever since I started driving with uber I was very happy; almost like heaven regarding my lifestyle, work when I want, get paid great pay. However starting out I was averaging $250 week, at 1st I was starting to think that the work just was not there. Then I took another look into my schedule and how I could improve my earnings by changing my driving times. It worked for the 1st time since joining Uber last week I took home $427 in just 3 days worth of work. However the same day I got paid, was the same day my account had mysteriously been deactivated. Confused, scared, and yet still in disbelief can not fathom why in the hell this happened. So I sent out 3-5 emails perday trying to take care this issue asap. Only to have been meet with silence for the most part. I did however gott'n a few replies however I cannot stress enough the feeling of (this was no accident) a big **** "u" ....... Naturally I rattled my brain trying to figure out what I could have possibly done wrong to deserve this. After all if I don't make my car payment in time, well it's all over. No car, no uber, no home. I mean the only reason I got this new car (prius) just to join Uber, and be free of every day grind just to be stressed out. A few reps replied to my emails one said there were multiple people driving under my account; BULL!!! cus I never gave out my uber phone of personal info, then another said I needed to update my paperwork; but still I have not gotten the answers I needed to know... How and why did this wait-list occur and how can I prevent from happening again in the future. Ultimately It took my brilliant mind to find Uber on facebook and send a message that way. The reply I got was "we are looking into your messages and someone will get back with you soon." As refreshing as it was to finally get a reply. still I left with the fear, and stupidity of losing it all. After all I had a ok job at mears and hated it. But at least I knew I was going to get paid every other week. Now the thought of continuing to drive for uber is scary. After all if this keeps happening is it worth the trouble.... even if they reactivate my account how long will it be before this happens again? Next time I may just lose everything, if of course someone actually activates me tomorrow or this week. Currently I'm not so sure it was a great idea to quit my sure job for Uber...... just may have been a dumb mistake.


----------



## slim (Jun 13, 2015)

your first mistake was buying a car just for uber, uber is so ****ed up you almost certainly have to have second job like most do, unless your a wannbe actor,


----------



## Freeman0470 (Jun 28, 2015)

yeah but come on now who tells you that its just a part time gig; when Uber goes around advertising Big $$$ work any time. How in the world is anyone suppose to know what will really happen. After all my last full time job did the same thing, going around advertising big $$ full time hrs and yet still; they can fire me at anytime without notice here FL. No I'm not a wanna be actor, better to try and full fill your dreams, then to give up before you even take your 1st step towards it, other wise what's the point in even dreaming?


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Freeman0470 said:


> Ever since I started driving with uber I was very happy; almost like heaven regarding my lifestyle, work when I want, get paid great pay. However starting out I was averaging $250 week, at 1st I was starting to think that the work just was not there. Then I took another look into my schedule and how I could improve my earnings by changing my driving times. It worked for the 1st time since joining Uber last week I took home $427 in just 3 days worth of work. However the same day I got paid, was the same day my account had mysteriously been deactivated. Confused, scared, and yet still in disbelief can not fathom why in the hell this happened. So I sent out 3-5 emails perday trying to take care this issue asap. Only to have been meet with silence for the most part. I did however gott'n a few replies however I cannot stress enough the feeling of (this was no accident) a big **** "u" ....... Naturally I rattled my brain trying to figure out what I could have possibly done wrong to deserve this. After all if I don't make my car payment in time, well it's all over. No car, no uber, no home. I mean the only reason I got this new car (prius) just to join Uber, and be free of every day grind just to be stressed out. A few reps replied to my emails one said there were multiple people driving under my account; BULL!!! cus I never gave out my uber phone of personal info, then another said I needed to update my paperwork; but still I have not gotten the answers I needed to know... How and why did this wait-list occur and how can I prevent from happening again in the future. Ultimately It took my brilliant mind to find Uber on facebook and send a message that way. The reply I got was "we are looking into your messages and someone will get back with you soon." As refreshing as it was to finally get a reply. still I left with the fear, and stupidity of losing it all. After all I had a ok job at mears and hated it. But at least I knew I was going to get paid every other week. Now the thought of continuing to drive for uber is scary. After all if this keeps happening is it worth the trouble.... even if they reactivate my account how long will it be before this happens again? Next time I may just lose everything, if of course someone actually activates me tomorrow or this week. Currently I'm not so sure it was a great idea to quit my sure job for Uber...... just may have been a dumb mistake.


Oh wow , sorry my friend , looks like you stepped right on that proverbial landmine . I was going to Drive for U/L as well and had deals set up and haggling for my work veh. , Untill I found out they didn't allow personals =Deactivation , which means you cant build your business and have to sit and wait on pings ect.. and worry about being deactivated for the smallest things and not even knowing why ???

Glad I didn't go through with it !

If you like driving , you have a veh already , check out the local cab company's and see which offer owner operators . same thing really without the deactivation if the wind blows .
you could also lease a cab , but owner operators have much lower running time .

good luck


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Dhus said:


> Oh wow , sorry my friend , looks like you stepped right on that proverbial landmine . I was going to Drive for U/L as well and had deals set up and haggling for my work veh. , Untill I found out they didn't allow personals =Deactivation , which means you cant build your business and have to sit and wait on pings ect.. and worry about being deactivated for the smallest things and not even knowing why ???
> 
> Glad I didn't go through with it !


Never buy a vehicle just for Uber but if you have a vehicle and contacts use them. You can even go as far as setting up with businesses that call my Uber number to do pick ups, hotels are wonderful for that, especially ones partnered with Uber.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

limepro said:


> Never buy a vehicle just for Uber but if you have a vehicle and contacts use them. You can even go as far as setting up with businesses that call my Uber number to do pick ups, hotels are wonderful for that, especially ones partnered with Uber.


We keep going in circles here lol , its becoming redundant really , I cant take a chance with uber / lyft , because personals are not allowed , dosnt sound like they enforce it to much but , no way im wasting my time . A cab I don't have to worry about any of Ubers bs or lyfts and worry about deactivations for just doing my job . 
God bless you if you can , I cant !


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Dhus said:


> We keep going in circles here lol , its becoming redundant really , I cant take a chance with uber / lyft , because personals are not allowed , dosnt sound like they enforce it to much but , no way im wasting my time . A cab I don't have to worry about any of Ubers bs or lyfts and worry about deactivations for just doing my job .
> God bless you if you can , I cant !


I couldn't care less if they decide to deactivate me but I doubt they would as I'm making them money, all my rides are through the app. I have a few restaurants and bars that call me when someone needs a ride, they also keep my card with referral on it if they are a new user and I send customers their way if they ask for a good place to eat/drink. I have hotels that do a lot of business that do the same and I have a bunch of riders that saved my Uber # in their phone. I picked up a guy and his girl 3 times in 1 day this week.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I also got a text from Uber saying I was in their top 10% for ratings on my last 100 trips, yipee. For some reason it was for the MD area though lol.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Freeman0470 said:


> Currently I'm not so sure it was a great idea to quit my sure job for Uber...... just may have been a dumb mistake.


Sorry bud! 
Uber is just crap!
And a crap shoot to boot!


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

go find a real office to stand inside. **** email when you have a problem of this magnitude.

Good luck


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

limepro said:


> I also got a text from Uber saying I was in their top 10% for ratings on my last 100 trips, yipee. For some reason it was for the MD area though lol.


Is it possible to dig a little deeper and ask them specifically if your allowed personals and their position regarding driver with personals ? for me ?
I already know what lyft said but uber I do not and I could be wrong ?
I did look on Ubers site and read ,
Q. Can I request a specific driver ?
A. This is not possible , all rides are GPS sent to closest drivers

Ubers site did not say ; get drivers uber # or personal # and make arrangments with driver , wait for driver to get close and then send the ping !
Taxi company's Call takers and dispatcher's tell customers all the time , get the cabys # if you want to use them .
Big difference here .

whether or not you are allowed or not allowed or your simply bucking the system , you guys that are doing this would have made much better cab drivers than uber drivers


----------



## Freeman0470 (Jun 28, 2015)

I appreciate everyone's replies thank you for taking the time and share your advice. I do however have a update regarding this situation, as of today Uber is requesting me to upload a clear head shot of me, before they can reactivate my account. Also they replied a statement saying that if the problem happens again they will delete me Permanently. I still have no idea as to what the problem actually was all about except for my own guessing which I made to much money in a short period of time, and the system flag me thinking there were other drivers on my account. Ether way this still has me very nervous and I am seeking other employment just in case that terrible day does come around.... seeing how it's very easy to get shut off by uber, I'm sad to say that I do believe that day will come; it's just a matter of time.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

How much did you make?


----------

